

Using events to decouple Rails applications - bpedro
https://redbooth.com/engineering/patterns/using-events-decouple-rails-applications

======
tyrfing
By coincidence, I was reading this article just yesterday:
[https://blog.safaribooksonline.com/2013/10/02/decoupling-
bac...](https://blog.safaribooksonline.com/2013/10/02/decoupling-backbone-
applications-with-pubsub/)

